# Photography competition Sept' 05 "Mischief"



## Firky (Sep 4, 2005)

*Mischief* 
_ Harm; damage; esp., disarrangement of order; trouble or vexation caused by human agency or by some living being, intentionally or not; often, calamity, mishap; trivial evil caused by thoughtlessness, or in sport.

Cause of trouble or vexation; trouble._ 

I got the idea because I initialy thought of 'broken' as a theme, which seemed to macabre, so I reconsidered and thought about 'meddle', but that is too particular, so in the end I thought of 'mischief', as this is more playful and 'happier'.

Rules:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed

* Post up the link, not the picture

* All entries must be in by last day of Sept'

* Only use pictures you photographed yourself

* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did

* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

* Voting starts on 1st October and ends on 3rd October. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- person with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free. Or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Votes/comments/contributions from all urbanites welcome!

Thumbnails of all the photos can be found at

link to thumbnails 

p.s
do i have to count the votes? am at maths to what ds1 is at writing


----------



## trashpony (Sep 4, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> * All entries must be in by last day of August



Eh? Only because if I don't point it out, some other fucker will. 

Much harder topic than last month IMO  but more fun


----------



## Random One (Sep 4, 2005)

oooh cool! *thinks of naughty pics to take*


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 4, 2005)

excellent!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Eh? Only because if I don't point it out, some other fucker will.
> 
> Much harder topic than last month IMO  but more fun



i wouldnt' say it is hard, it is very open ended this comp


----------



## trashpony (Sep 4, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> i wouldnt' say it is hard, it is very open ended this comp



hard in that it's hard to decide where to go - so many possibilities ...


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2005)

Good - gets you thinking rather than stuck!


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2005)

Good choice of theme Firky. I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## snadge (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done on the win Firky   

my first entry


----------



## zenie (Sep 5, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> Well done on the win Firky
> 
> my first entry



I really like the angle and perspective on this one - but get her to pull a different expression she looks sad   

Nice high contrast black and white photoshopping would be cool as well.


----------



## snadge (Sep 5, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I really like the angle and perspective on this one - but get her to pull a different expression she looks sad
> 
> Nice high contrast black and white photoshopping would be cool as well.




she'd just been told off by her mum, there's actually a tear in her eye, mischief indeed  

I try and keep my entries for the competion as camera, little sharpening and saturation in the raw conversion only as a normal jpeg from the camera would have


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2005)

Full throttle to Miami 

http://www.urbanjellyfish.com/cuba/vinales/sea.jpg

The little girl of our host family in Cuba managed to jam a spanner under the gear stick, leaving with us forward gears only.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 7, 2005)

here are my niece and nephew up to no good;

the twins


----------



## Soreenkid (Sep 7, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> here are my niece and nephew up to no good;
> 
> the twins



your site / host is down, dude.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 7, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> your site / host is down, dude.



cheers - moved it to another server


----------



## llantwit (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's mine.
1st time entrant, go easy on me!
  
Singapore supermarket 
Cow's Head 
Skiving in style


----------



## Random One (Sep 7, 2005)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Here's mine.
> 1st time entrant, go easy on me!
> 
> Singapore supermarket
> ...


 it says u have to sign in or something


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 7, 2005)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Here's mine.
> 1st time entrant, go easy on me!
> 
> Singapore supermarket
> ...



hi and welcome - problem viewing your image - it says "The File You Are Looking For Is Inaccessible" - I guess there is some setting on yahoo photos to make them public - you need to check that


----------



## Firky (Sep 7, 2005)

I can see them dude, but I can't see how they fit in with the theme


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's one:

clown


----------



## hiccup (Sep 8, 2005)

Arse. Had an idea for a photo, but just realised the recycling people took the subject away this morning.


----------



## snadge (Sep 9, 2005)

heres my second pic, pushing the theme a bit 

datura flower 

my datura plant has sprouted a flower, and you know what sort of mischief these plants can do if you are that way inclined


----------



## alef (Sep 11, 2005)

Got two entries, taken when I used to live on the Marquess estate in Islington:

Fuck your mum and dad
Gutter porn 

I'd never actually noticed the slice of tomato next to the porn until Paul Russell pointed it out, thx Paul! Still makes me LOL.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 11, 2005)

1st entry:

"Mischief" By The Pool.


----------



## Skim (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's my mischief photo, taken at a squat party in east London last year.

Dealers kill

I think squat parties can easily be classed under 'disarrangement of order' and graffiti was the first thing that came to mind when thinking about mischief.

Note "so does lettuce" reply under "dealers kill" and the poignant illustration of the world's inequality in the top right hand of the shot. It was also nice of someone to tell us "I'm buzzin" and that "Pippa is buff".


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> graffiti was the first thing that came to mind when thinking about mischief.




Second entry:
treasure

Banksy. The ultimate mischief maker.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

Last entry

Rocks


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Got two entries, taken when I used to live on the Marquess estate in Islington:
> 
> Fuck your mum and dad
> Gutter porn
> ...



always, erm, pleased to point out tomato-porn juxtapositions


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 12, 2005)

1. Ginger  
2. To not have a care in the world


----------



## zenie (Sep 12, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> 1.
> 2. To not have a care in the world



That is fucking ace and fits the theme exactly IMO   

Are they relatives of yours?


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Sep 13, 2005)

My first : Outside looking in 

This is a picture of a lad outside my classroom trying to entice his mates out to come for a fag behind the technology block. Notice the school uniform   and the fact that he thinks the mask means he won't be recognized.


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Sep 14, 2005)

and the second:

get us another pint in while you're at the bar, ta.


----------



## Soreenkid (Sep 14, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> My first : Outside looking in
> 
> This is a picture of a lad outside my classroom trying to entice his mates out to come for a fag behind the technology block. Notice the school uniform   and the fact that he thinks the mask means he won't be recognized.



lol thats funny


----------



## ricbake (Sep 14, 2005)

This is my son looking Mischievious in the pool.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=43353443&size=m&context=set-949174

A first entry taken with a Fuji Finepix A405


----------



## tom k&e (Sep 15, 2005)

It all comes crashing down 

I'll have a look for some more when I get home


----------



## Random One (Sep 15, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> It all comes crashing down
> 
> I'll have a look for some more when I get home


 oooh that is really cool!


----------



## Random One (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok my first entry:
It wasn't me

right i was pissing about with it in photoshop and i think i just changed the hue a bit and the brightness/contrast. (is that allowed?)


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 15, 2005)

My first just a bit of cropping

Has he noticed I've shit on him yet? 

KoD


----------



## Degro (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll have a go as well. Taken with a pentax optio 30 something.
Entry 1:
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto=E83PSDM4


Entry 2:
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto=3E878NKV


Hope they're on topic.

Greetz,

Degro


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm not getting anything there Degro. Might just be me though cos me work computator does do some funny things sometimes.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 16, 2005)

you need .jpg

i.e http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto=E83PSDM4.jpg


----------



## wiskey (Sep 16, 2005)

my entry keep out 

sadly the bottom of the pic is a little corrupt cos its one i rescued when my hard drive imploded.


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> you need .jpg
> 
> i.e http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto=E83PSDM4.jpg



Still nowt.

Might be me though, like I said.


----------



## Degro (Sep 16, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> Still nowt.
> 
> Might be me though, like I said.




Well I do see the pic. And yes I cleared out my temp internet files and stuff. Anybody else problems seeing my pics? Then I'll try posting them somewhere else.

Degro


----------



## wiskey (Sep 16, 2005)

i cant see it here or on the other thread you posted one on. i dont know if you have to set permissions for others to see it, or if the site you are using doesnt work


----------



## Degro (Sep 16, 2005)

How about his?
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=RKUP46OE
same link is in the other thread. First two are for the competition though.
Let me see if I can upload them some where else the next time.

Greetz,

Degro

Almost weekend!


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2005)

Degro said:
			
		

> How about his?
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=RKUP46OE
> same link is in the other thread. First two are for the competition though.
> Let me see if I can upload them some where else the next time.
> ...



Yup, that's working.


----------



## Firky (Sep 16, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> Still nowt.
> 
> Might be me though, like I said.



I can't see owt either. 

FF 1.06


----------



## Firky (Sep 16, 2005)

Degro said:
			
		

> How about his?
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=RKUP46OE
> same link is in the other thread. First two are for the competition though.
> Let me see if I can upload them some where else the next time.
> ...



It works, but I can't see how it fits in with the theme? Perhaps if you explained what is so mischievous...


----------



## indicate (Sep 18, 2005)

*I have two so far...*

1.  Boys will be Boys 
2.  Fire


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 18, 2005)

Here is an entry from me Arrested for using plastic pellet guns.

These teenagers were subsequently locked up in the police cells and stayed there from early evening until their release at 4:00am without charge.  They had been shooting at a tree with plastic BB guns which led to the call out of the armed police.

Who was more mischievous, the lads, the complainant who called the police or the police themselves?  This time no-one got killed.

Hocus


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 20, 2005)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is an entry from me Arrested for using plastic pellet guns.
> 
> These teenagers were subsequently locked up in the police cells and stayed there from early evening until their release at 4:00am without charge.  They had been shooting at a tree with plastic BB guns which led to the call out of the armed police.
> 
> ...



Nice pic.

Surely if the lads are considered responsible enough to ride mopeds on public highways they should be wise enough not to play with real/toy guns in a public place? Night in the cells was not punishment enough. Should have had their 'toy' motorbikes confiscated also. Stupid little cunts.

No excuses for anyone pissing about with guns IMO. Poor little teenagers   

Nice pic


----------



## Firky (Sep 20, 2005)

Not many entries this month 

I just havent had the time, with moving / work etc.

Come on peeps, no more pictures of your cute kids... get thinking


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Not many entries this month
> 
> I just havent had the time, with moving / work etc.
> 
> Come on peeps, no more pictures of your cute kids... get thinking



Ditto. And I've not got internet at my new place yet.

If I can find a way, I do have one entry, but is is a picture of kids.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2005)

1) You Div

2) The gutters have eyes


----------



## sovietpop (Sep 20, 2005)

darn it, all I have so far is some kids - not my own though - does that make it better? (or does that make it illegal?)

laughter


----------



## Firky (Sep 20, 2005)

As long as you have permission from their parents and or legal guardian, or if the kids were in a public place, you're OK... I think.


----------



## surfcatCO (Sep 20, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1) You Div
> 
> 2) The gutters have eyes



I look forward to the day when Bill Stickers finally gets his just deserts.


----------



## Firky (Sep 20, 2005)

first entry: crafty  fag


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2005)

surfcatCO said:
			
		

> I look forward to the day when Bill Stickers finally gets his just deserts.



Makes you wonder what he did doesn't it?


----------



## Degro (Sep 21, 2005)

*Ok third pic.*

Well maybe this one's a bit more to the theme point:
http://www.dedapperedodo.nl/images/fun/edjeburg041.JPG

It's me  photographed by Superdodgy in Edinburgh.

Degro

hope you can see the pic.


----------



## alef (Sep 21, 2005)

Degro said:
			
		

> Well maybe this one's a bit more to the theme point:
> http://www.dedapperedodo.nl/images/fun/edjeburg041.JPG
> 
> It's me  photographed by Superdodgy in Edinburgh.
> ...



Very good! First photo to make me laugh out loud in ages


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Sep 22, 2005)

Degro said:
			
		

> Well maybe this one's a bit more to the theme point:
> http://www.dedapperedodo.nl/images/fun/edjeburg041.JPG
> It's me  photographed by Superdodgy in Edinburgh.


   
Very good. Except:





> * Only use pictures you photographed yourself


 Perhaps you should get Superdodgy to submit it, you mischievous man.


----------



## sovietpop (Sep 22, 2005)

One I took at halloween last year, I was reminded of it by the sounds of bangers and small exposions which have started going off in my neighbourhood. More kids I'm afraid, finding it difficult to think outside the box on this one ...

scary

edited to add: actually I could probably get some good mischief photos of the local kids as they steal wood from all around, except I'm too worried about being attacked by feral children.


----------



## Firky (Sep 22, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> Very good. Except: Perhaps you should get Superdodgy to submit it, you mischievous man.



I think we can let him off since he was the 'creative' behind it


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 23, 2005)

here's two from me

comin' to get ya! 

tourist information


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2005)

fuck me he's scary! 

but i do like the second one  wise words!


----------



## Firky (Sep 24, 2005)

guilty?  his altered guardian angel...


----------



## tendril (Sep 25, 2005)

*******************


----------



## indicate (Sep 26, 2005)

*Final Entry*

Here's my third entry:
3.  The Result of Mischief in the Pool   resized in ps


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Sep 26, 2005)

And here's my last:

The boss's car


----------



## Degro (Sep 27, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> I think we can let him off since he was the 'creative' behind it



Thanks but maybe superdogy came up with the idea as well I think......ok on behalf of superdogy I subimt this picture...ok?


----------



## Dubber Dan (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's my first entry A trio of mischief

Edit: changed link for new photo name


----------



## Dubber Dan (Sep 27, 2005)

On a roll now.  Here's my second entry:

Painted man


----------



## girasol (Sep 28, 2005)

One of my flatmates had a cat and I had another.  Her cat was always up to mischief and his name was Spliff.  Here's a photo of Spliff playing with a snake we had found in our garden.  He managed to get himself bitten and we had to take him to the vet later on that night!   

Spliff playing with snake 

Here's one of Spliff playing inside a plastic bag, while my cat, Kita, watches on.  She was always the grown up one, tutting her head while spliff got up to mischief:

Spliff in the bag 

And, finally, a friend's kitten being cute and mischievous:

Kitten playing 

These are very old photos I finally got around to scanning last night.  I miss having cats!


----------



## Firky (Sep 29, 2005)

i love the smell of milton


----------



## holteman (Sep 29, 2005)

ok i'l enter but have limited pics to use...only got me cam the other day...but these 3 almost fit in my twisted mind

vice 

keeper 

mischief


----------



## Sunray (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey I have a picture!


----------



## camouflage (Sep 30, 2005)

Broken-wall

Mastermind

Rasberry


----------



## sovietpop (Sep 30, 2005)

foreigner said:
			
		

> Mastermind



I like mastermind, great angle.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2005)

foreigner said:
			
		

> Boken-wall



I've seen that. It's actually quite high up isn't it.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 30, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I like mastermind, great angle.



Thanks  To be honest I was going to avoid posting a cute kid, but this shot demanded submitting.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 30, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've seen that. It's actually quite high up isn't it.



Yup, and just when I decided to take a picture of it, the builders go and put up that green netting stuff around it, I would have preffered to capture more of the building but the tarp is quite ugly and un-photogenic, so I tried to frame it out.


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 30, 2005)

Mischief or Mayhem, Madness or Mis-informed?  The knocking off of all the statues heads during the dissolution at the bequest of Henry viii

The Lady Chapel


----------



## Firky (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ that looks quite sexual if you cock your head to one side.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 30, 2005)

edges away from Firky.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 30, 2005)

Right, the thumbnails are up to date. I'm off out now, so any last minute entries won't be added to the thumbnails page until some point tomorrow.


----------



## alef (Oct 1, 2005)

"Mischief" is a fun idea for a theme, although I think we ended up with a few too many shots of kids, animals or the just totally unrelated (that I could understand anyway). My three votes go to:

1. Degro/Superdodgy, entry 3 -- very funny
2. Hocus Eye., arrested for using plastic pellet guns -- superb reportage
3. hiccup, the gutters have eyes -- quite creepy


----------



## Derian (Oct 1, 2005)

Vote   

1. treasure - Paul Russell
2. It wasn't me - Random One
3. tourist information - tank girl


----------



## oneflewover (Oct 1, 2005)

Broken Wall - foreigner

Treasure  - Paul Russel

Tourist info  - tank Girl


----------



## blackadder (Oct 1, 2005)

Rocks-Paul Russell
Treasure-Paul Russell
Gutter porn-alef


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sept' 05 Mischief*
1 Mischief by the Pool -  Spymaster
2 Comin' to get ya! - Tank Girl   
3 Clown - Paul Russell


----------



## LostNotFound (Oct 1, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> guilty?  his altered guardian angel...



how did you get that sorta soft focus glowing effect?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 1, 2005)

> * All entries must be in by last day of Sept'


  forgot to add my 3rd one. So just for fun...
Dance Dance  
_Sculptor by Tim Shaw_


----------



## Random One (Oct 1, 2005)

1. Guilty?-Firky
2. Crafty Fag-Firky
3. The Result of Mischief in the Pool-Indicate


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 1, 2005)

1. rocks - paul russell

2. keep out - wiskey

3. get us another pint in while you're at the bar, ta - reallyoldhippy


----------



## girasol (Oct 1, 2005)

My votes:

1) It all comes crashing down - tom k&e
2) Gutter porn - alef
3) The Result of Mischief in the Pool - indicate


----------



## madamv (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep Out  - Wiskey
Tourist Information - Tank Girl
get us another pint in while you're at the bar, ta. - reallyoldhippy

Some fab shots


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 2, 2005)

1) Get us another pint in while you're at the bar ta - reallyoldhippy
2) It wasn't me - Random One
3) comin' to get ya!

KoD


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 2, 2005)

My votes are as follows:

1) _To not have a care in the world_
    thedyslexic1


2) _Painted man_
    Dubber Dan


----------



## Firky (Oct 2, 2005)

LostNotFound said:
			
		

> how did you get that sorta soft focus glowing effect?



diffuse


----------



## ill-informed (Oct 2, 2005)

Rocks - Paul Russell


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 2, 2005)

1. treasure, Paul Russell

2. The Result of Mischief in the Pool, indicate

3. mastermind, foreigner


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2005)

1st- Rocks- Paul Russell

2nd- Keep Out- Wiskey

3rd- Broken Wall- Foreigner


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 3, 2005)

Mastermind (Foreigner)
Treasure ( Paul Russell)
It wasn't me ( Random One)


----------



## indicate (Oct 3, 2005)

1.  mastermind - foreigner
2.  crafty fag - Firky
2.  Gutter porn - alef


----------



## hiccup (Oct 3, 2005)

1) Outside looking in - reallyoldhippy
2) Entry 3 - Degro/Superdodgy
3) Boken wall - foreigner


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2005)

1) tourist information - Tank Girl
2) Spliff playing with snake - Iemanja
3) mastermind - foreigner

and paul's treasure picture is superb but i couldnt fit it to the theme enough to vote for it. 

wiskers


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 3, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> 1) tourist information - Tank Girl
> 2) Spliff playing with snake - Iemanja
> 3) mastermind - foreigner
> 
> ...



I thought it did, it made me think of all the people with metel detectors on the beach, it is mischievous cos the 'treasure' isn't on the beach so the metal detectorists won't find it


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 3, 2005)

1st - Arrested for using plastic pellet guns - Hocus Eye

2nd - Entry 3 - Degro/Superdodgy

3rd - keep out - wiskey

(and 4th - Rocks - Paul Russell)


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 4, 2005)

I think Firky should be counting the votes, but he's been banned for a month.

Unjustly, IMVHO, http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132698 

I'm going to bed now. If nobody's done it before, I'll count up in the morning.


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 4, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> I think Firky should be counting the votes, but he's been banned for a month.
> 
> Unjustly, IMVHO, http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132698
> 
> I'm going to bed now. If nobody's done it before, I'll count up in the morning.



Christ that was a bit draconian wasn't it (banning him that is)............


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> Unjustly, IMVHO,


Is this the appropriate forum for your whining about a mods decision? No, it's not.


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 4, 2005)

I make it a tie between two of Paul Russell's, "Treasure" and "Rocks" with 12 points each. Anyone disagree?

Well done Paul.   


(editor: since this is Firky's thread and he should have been counting the posts, I think it was entirely appropriate. It wasn't a whine, it was an explanation and a ONE WORD comment. If you want to turn this thread into a debate about it, THAT may be inappropriate.)


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 4, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> I make it a tie between two of Paul Russell's, "Treasure" and "Rocks" with 12 points each. Anyone disagree?
> 
> Well done Paul.
> 
> (editor: since this is Firky's thread and he should have been counting the posts, I think it was entirely appropriate. It wasn't a whine, it was an explanation and a ONE WORD comment. If you want to turn this thread into a debate about it, THAT may be inappropriate.)



Thanks for that!

I'm just off out for the day.

I'll have a think about a theme for the next comp and post it up this evening (unless there's a recount in my absence).


----------



## hiccup (Oct 4, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> I make it a tie between two of Paul Russell's, "Treasure" and "Rocks" with 12 points each. Anyone disagree?



Nope, I got the same results, with wiskey (keep out) and foreigner (mastermind) in joint 2nd place with 8 points each, and degro/superdodgy (Entry 3) and Tank Girl (tourist information) in joint third place with 7 points each.


----------



## Skim (Oct 4, 2005)

Forgot to vote in this, but I loved Firky's pic of the woman taking a fag break.

Congratulations, Paul!


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 4, 2005)

0 points this month    like old school card must try harder   

wates for new theam (Paul Russell)


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 4, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> Forgot to vote in this, but I loved Firky's pic of the woman taking a fag break.
> 
> Congratulations, Paul!



Thanks, Skim.

If the Rocks and Treasure photos got equal votes -- I'll nominate the Rocks one to enter the Urban75 photo comp "Hall of Fame".

Up yours, Paul Russell, you loser


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I'll nominate the Rocks one to enter the Urban75 photo comp "Hall of Fame".



Good choice.


----------



## exosculate (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooops - well done paul. I forgot to enter (and it was a good theme) or vote. Like 'treasure' alot'


----------



## Dubber Dan (Oct 6, 2005)

Somehow the voting passed me by, not that it would have made much difference.  Well done Paul!!


----------



## Derian (Oct 6, 2005)

Well done Paul. Treasure, my favourite number 1 vote. Lovely pic.


----------



## Degro (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats Paul! Next time I'll make it more difficult. O wait a minute...me and superdogy of course!


----------

